# Tidewater Retriever Club trial



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Derby

1 #9 Jeff Adams
2 #7 Ann Strathern O, Kristin Hoffman H
3 #10 Jenny Wallace O/H
4 #1 Jay Hinton

No RJ

Jams

4 Jeff Adams
8 Dick Cook -O, Jeff Stoneman H

*Open callbacks to the second series*

4,5,7,9,10,11,14,15,17,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,32,33,34,35,37,40,41,42,46,47.

Weather forecast for today was temps in the 90's and it made it. Same for Saturday. Although close to the James River, not much wind was felt today.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Is skipping RJ legal?

FOM


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Amatuer call backs to land blind.

1,4,5,8,9,11 thru 19, 25,28,31,32,33,35,37

Open call backs to water blind

4,5,7,9,10,14,15,17,24 thru 27,32 thru 35,37,40,41,46

Temps in the 90's. Some breeze.


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

FOM said:


> Is skipping RJ legal?
> 
> FOM


Don't know if its legal but as Hugh Arthur says "Its still green".


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Qualifying results 
1 #15 Steve Bireley
2 #17 George Fiebelkorn
3 #1 Ann Strathern
4 #21 Matt James

RJ # 20 George Francis

J # 9 Jeff Adams

Congratulations to all!!


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

*Amatuer callbacks to water blind*

1,4,5,8,9,11 thru 13,15,17,25,28,31,33,35,37

I'm told the Open in done, but I have no results. Expect them shortly.


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open: 1st---#34 Benny (H) Mark Menzies Qual. Nat. Am
2nd---#24 Charlie (H) Alan Pleasant Qual. Nat.l Open
3rd----#37 Diesel (H) Alan Pleasant
4th----#40 Streak (H) Bill Goldstein
RJ------#9 Murphy (H) Bruce Koonce
Jams----#4 Sinner (H) Jeff Telander, #27 Davey(H)Alan Pleasant,#32 Jock (H) Alan P.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks for posting the Open, ALLLABS! I just got the call.

*Amatuer call backs to last series* 

4,8,9,12,13,17,25,31,33


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

FOM said:


> Is skipping RJ legal?
> 
> FOM


Interesting delema, here is my take on it.

In a FT, you as Judge can withhold placements, but I'm fairly sure that once you stop you may not skip one or more, then pick up again. 

That being said, a RJ is not a placement, so we may be dealing with a techancality in that the case of the RJ . 

As it stands, it would become interesting if one of the placements is disallowed. No RJ then what do you do. since without a fourth place there can be no JAM's

If there had been one JAM it would have been the RJ by default. But since there were more than one, I'm fairly sure that even if the Judges intent was to see to it that in any eventuality none of the JAMBs got a placement (?).........in spite of the why it was done aspect, I think that _as a matter of general policy _no RJ, no JAMS .

Chapter Five Section Four regards

john


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

*Amatuer results*

*1 33 Linda Downey*
*2 4 Steve Ferguson*
*3 8 Jeff Telander*
*4 17 Steve Ferguson*

*RJ 31 Anne Marshall*

*J 9,12,25,13*

Congratulations to all of the above.

Thanks to all for participating, and helping to put on a very nice test.


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh (May 17, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for making the TRC spring trial a great time. 

Judges
OPEN - William and Burke Earley
AM - Micheal Crowe and Dave Witt
Q - Micheal Galante and Janis Bertelsen
Derby - Micheal Galante and Ann Griffith


the club members who helped out all weekend as they could, the bird boys and especially Upper Brandon. Everyone had a great time on beautiful grounds.

results are posted on Entry Express

https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewentries.aspx?eid=2946

Dick Thanks for entering the Q!!!!!!

Brad


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Dick,

Not only should Brad have Thanked you for running the "Q", but he should also Thank You for Running Your Dog, Going Out after the first series and then leaving.
Your contributions to the RTF are great second hand information, it's a shame you cannot commit that same energy to YOUR CLUB! (oh I forgot, you claim to helped along time ago, that's funny, can't recall and I've been around a day or two)
Perhaps next month Dennis will allow you to print an article about contributing to your own CLUB, and SPORT.

A Spade is a Spade Regards!

David Barrow


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Thank you to all that particpated, worked hard, Judged, and made our event a success, it was a great time. The tests were Spectacular and the setting could not have been better.
Brad thank you for getting us back there again.
Congratulations to the finishers and placements.

David Barrow


----------



## Ken S. (Feb 2, 2005)

43. The awarding of a Judges’ Award of Merit to
dogs which have passed every required test in a stake
and have shown themselves to be well trained and qualified
retrievers, should be encouraged.
In any stake where more than one Judges’ Award of
Merit is awarded, the Judges must designate a Reserve
Judges’ Award of Merit, and that dog shall be moved up
to the next lowest placement in the stake should one or
more of the placing dogs be found to have been an ineligible
entry. In any stake where only one Judges’ Award
of Merit is awarded, that award shall be designated the
Reserve Judges’ Award of Merit.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi David,

Thanks to you for all of your hard work putting on the trial, as well as the efforts of so many of the TRC club members. I heard the judges comment a couple of times about how organized and hard working the club members and bird help were. It goes a long way when there are lots of club members there that help. See you in two weeks to do it all again at the Blue Ridge trial.

Steve


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Congratulations to all who finished the trial.

Thanks to the many Tidewater RC members who worked hard all weekend. It was a very well organized event.

Jeff


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh (May 17, 2005)

I also wanted to add a special congratulations to:
Linda Downy and CastleRun's The Winner is "Emmy" for their AM win, they both ran a very nice trial and I couldn't think of a more deserving person.

WAY TO GO LINDA AND EMMY !!!!!!!!

Brad


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

jeff t. said:


> Congratulations to all who finished the trial.
> 
> Thanks to the many Tidewater RC members who worked hard all weekend. It was a very well organized event.
> 
> Jeff


Congrats Jeff. Looks like you and sinner had a nice weekend.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

The event photographer for the TRC trial will be posting the photos on his website at

www.wallrusphotos.com

They are really good. Check back over the next few days as the stakes are added. The Derby and a few AM pictures are up now. More will be put up each day until complete.

Steve


----------



## Justone' (Mar 28, 2005)

Thank you to Everyone at TRC for a Wonderful and Fun trial. No wonder you VA people always do well at trials....Steve, Linda, and Kristen, Congrats. I need to come up and train with you all more. 
Thank you Ann, for my sandwich, and Mike for offering. Ann you did a Wonderful job judging! I am sure you have been drug to enough FT's, and training days/Benefits to know what you are looking at, and the tests proved it. (Not only because "MY" dog placed, either!) Thank you also to Mr. Galante for NOT adding a 4th series...lol 
Again, Thanks a bundle to TRC, and anyone's names I might have not posted. It is really nice to go to a trial and be Welcome with Open Arms and feel right at home.
Jen Wallace
And david for putting up with ALL of my phone calls.......


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

I just heard. Way to go George and Ida. Your sister Jazz has big steps to follow in. We hope to get there.

The best to you,

Mary Beth


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Sabireley said:


> The event photographer for the TRC trial will be posting the photos on his website at
> 
> www.wallrusphotos.com
> 
> ...


There are more pics up there from the Derby, AM, and Puppy Stake. More will be up in the coming week.


----------

